# Thermal transfer to Modal T-Shirt, is it possbile?



## misko011 (Oct 12, 2008)

I would like to transfer some rhinestones on T-shirt made from material named Modal manufactured by Lenzig (Austrian company).

T-shirts are made by Intimissimi, rather expensive brand here in Europe and i wouldn't like to burn and melt t-shirt and spoil my heat press, so i would like to hear if anyone has some experience with this kind of material?

Thanks!

p.s.
I know i can buy and try, but don't want to burn ~40$ what is the price of one T-shirt with long sleeves!


----------



## misko011 (Oct 12, 2008)

If nobody know the answer or simply don't have any experience, what is other most suitable part of the forum to post this question?

Thanks!


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

This material is very much like rayon. Rayon has a melting point of 150C or 302F. I don't think your going to be able to apply stones to this as you need 320F. If you can pick up a piece at a fabric store you could try it but I don't think that there going to stick.


----------



## misko011 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks, i found that data here:
MFA Boston: Material Record

but for Modal, there is no melting point data... 
http://cameo.mfa.org/browse/record.asp?subkey=6142

Really great looking T-shirt... What a pity..

I'm just wondering how they apply rhinestones to a Modal... maybe with ultrasound??? Because i saw T-shirts made from modal with rhinestones applied...


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

As I said. It's like rayon but your best bet is to try an get your hands on a sample of the material to test. It may just work fine. I would call some fabric stores and see if they have it. You can purchase a yard to test.


----------



## misko011 (Oct 12, 2008)

Unfortunatelly, i don't have access to any piece of material, just can bought t-shirt and decorate it to try...
I send mail to Lenzig, but still no answer... what is strange... i always had great experience with austrians by now...


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

As a last resort, you could try a couple of stones on the inside of the shirt down close to the hem. If they stick, you can remove them without anything noticable and if they don't stick then you will know.


----------



## misko011 (Oct 12, 2008)

I just got the answer from Lenzig:



> "Temperatures of 170°C for 15 to 20 seconds are generally no problem for Modal fibers.
> 
> Assuming that you are talking about a contact heat for a single crystal gluming there should be no issue from this point of view.
> We are more worried about the amount of softener on the fabric for the sales handle (most probably a silicone compound) that can negatively influence the adhesion of the crystal on the fabric."


That's it... i guess now i had to buy one and try....


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Let us know how you make out. That material sounds like it's very soft.


----------



## misko011 (Oct 12, 2008)

Of course i will!
Thank you for your effort!


----------

